# مواد الأبتلال في الصباغة



## حسام محمود فهمي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء من يعرف مكونات مادة الابتلال للقماش في المصابغ (weteing agent) ان يذكرها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

